
'Princess' Joan of Sealand independent state dies at 86 - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35803407
======
NetStrikeForce
I remember when my friend and I discovered the existence of Sealand due to
some references on the Internet. We were amazed that something like that could
exist and laughed and joked about it. Their (short) history is also a nice
read and it probably has enough juice on it for a movie these days :)

We never got around to finish putting together our invasions plans, though.

RIP

~~~
gadders
RDL on here used to work there I believe.

